
Breaking PHP’s Garbage Collection and Unserialize - jwcrux
https://www.evonide.com/breaking-phps-garbage-collection-and-unserialize/
======
KngFant
promised follow-up to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12149357](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12149357)
(How we broke PHP, hacked Pornhub and earned $20k)

